# اللي عاوز حاجات حلوة عن الVentilation & Mech.Ventilator



## kh_eldaba (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اعزائي استكمالا للموضوع ال ventilator ارسل اليكم هذه المرفقات حيث انها خلطت مع موضوع الغازات الطبية وسأوافيكم بالمزيد الكثير قريبا جدا انتظروني
لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .

تمنياتنا لك بالموفقية وننتظر مشاركاتك المفيدة والجديدة .

وجزاك الله الف خير .

البغدادي


----------



## kh_eldaba (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*الجديد في موضوع الVentilation*

هذا كتاب جميل عن التنفس وجهاز التنفس الصناعي ال Mech. Ventilator وهو مقسم الي عدة أجزاء Chapters حتي يمكنني رفعه اليكم بصورة سريعة وهو عبارو عن 6 أجزاء هنا خمسة والأخير في المشاركة التالية تابع التاليز شكرا لكم واتمني ان يكون مفيدا للجميع.

اللهم انفعنا بالعلم وانفع بنا اخواننا


----------



## kh_eldaba (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*استكمال*

اعزائي و اخواني واخواتي
اليكم ال Chapter السادس الباقي من موضوع ال Ventilation والمكمل للخمسة السابقين.

لاتنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## Bioengineer (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي الكريم وماقصرت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## miro2002_eng (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ممنون أخي الكريم


----------



## omran.z (23 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## $معاند الجرح$ (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*والله جات في وقتها*


----------



## troy555 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا*

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود


----------



## الأمل (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي
الكريم ويسرك للخير
ويسر الخير لك أينما كنت


----------



## tigersking007 (31 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخى على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو افادتك فى بعض الاجهزه الاخرى


----------



## ahmad Taher (11 فبراير 2007)

تسلم معلوماتك يا مهندسنا الكبير


----------



## abohmeed3000 (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررر وتترد لك في اقرب فرصة


----------



## eng_sho (12 فبراير 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

الف شكر مع التحية


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخي سأنزل الملفات قريبا


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

مشكور لكن لم استطع انزال الملفات


----------



## lolo13 (12 أبريل 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## eng_sho (26 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر لك أيها النبيل ...
ياليت ترشدني على التهويه في المطابخ والحمامات .


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (26 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وأمدك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## medical-eng (5 مايو 2007)

تشكرعلى المجهود اخي الكريم


----------



## troy555 (6 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## KhaledLotfy (12 يونيو 2007)

مجهود عظيم متشكر جدا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (13 يونيو 2007)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## jamalaljbore (14 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيوطى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر العام لكل من ساهم شكرا جزيلا:56:


----------



## شبارجل (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على المرفقات القيمة


----------



## أبو الخليل (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
ما اظن يه دعاء يوفيكم حقكم مثل هذا الدعاء...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع متكامل فعلا


----------



## مهندس محسن محمد (17 مايو 2009)

دائما شكرا ولكن الجزاء عند اللة بارك اللة فى كل عمل كان دئما لوجة


----------



## joo (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم .


----------



## amod (25 مايو 2009)

مجهووووووووووووووووووووود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
نعجز عن الشكر


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (21 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك شكرا لك كفـــــــــــيت وفــــــــــيت وما خلــــــــيت شيئ بارك الله فيك وعليك وما شاء الله عليك والله يجعله في موازينك ويخلي كل الناس يشوفوك ويقولوا ياريت كنت مثله ياريت


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فداء (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس ناصح (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهووووووووووووووووووووود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكركم جميعا من كل اعماق قلبي


----------



## فادىناجي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

Principles and Practices of Mechanical Ventilation


> http://merge.it/Ventilation4part/


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك فى هذا المنتدى والعالم


----------



## ABO_ABD (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## وردجوري (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مساء الخير اذاممكن تساعدوني محتاجة بحث ع light source of endoscopy


----------



## manal22 (3 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على هذة المواضيع الرائعة والتى تفيدنا بشكل كبير


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

مشككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سميليل (26 أبريل 2010)

ااااالف شكر الله يعطيك الصحه


----------



## maher1981 (2 مايو 2010)

سلام عليكم كنت محتاج اعرف الاختصارات الطبية لاجهزة الطبية علشان دايما تكون فى اسئلة المقابلات الشخصية اتمنا ترد عليا


----------



## ahmadba (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## hossam fekry (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## شهد الصغيره (6 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الف خير سالت كثير من الاشخاص العاملين في الحقل الطبي ولاكن للاسف الشديد مافي اي جواب شافي عن هذا الجهاز ومعلوماتهم ضحله وسطحيه جدااااااا وبالاصح ماعندهم اي معلومه لازم الواحد يكون استاذ في كل شئ حواليه عشان نفسه ويفيد اي احد يحتاج الفايده بس الاسف الشديد الحياة تعلم الكثير واولهما والواحد يعتمد على نفسه مليون بالميه يبحث عن العلم مع اهل العلم الله يجزاك الف خير ويعطيك ربي الصحه والعافيه صدق كنت محتاج هذا الموضوع كثييييييييييييير الله يغفرك في كل خطوة تمشيها على هذه الارض العلم للنشر والفايده بس للأسف الناس أنانيه لابعد حد وهذا الشئ الي مخالينا نتراجع مليون الف خطوة مشكوووووووووووور واسف اني طولت بس هذا كله من مقهر الله يعلي مراتبك ويرزقك الرضى


----------



## Never Back Down (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## NAHID YOUSIF (23 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

جزيت خيرا ..


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (10 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود*​


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للافادة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## suzran (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## محمد اشرف احمد (20 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا وتسلم الايادى وفى تقدم مستمر الى الامام


----------



## بوجاسم الطبي (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وبيض وجيهكم


----------



## bio_mahdi (15 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks !!


----------



## santacrouse (3 أكتوبر 2011)

_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_


----------



## مصطفي كاد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور مطلوب Ashrae ventilation


----------



## مصطفي كاد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

لو مشكور نجد عندك كتاب عن ventilation in health care


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك فعلاً كتب قيمة و مفيدة فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amier alsharief (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## في أول المشوار (24 يناير 2012)

جزيت خيرا . . .


----------



## أبوالزبير (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله بالجنة


----------



## ra2005ni (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## almadari (9 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## assaady (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك علما و حلما


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (14 سبتمبر 2012)

يسلمو اخوي كتتتير:20:


----------



## Ambigiuous (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر يابش مهندس وجزاك الله خير


----------



## muhanad siddig (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمار المتوكل (12 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم يا اخي


----------



## luban (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جميعًا


----------

